# **Update....My Beautiful Max...**NOTE CONTAINS EARLY BIRTH STORY & PICS**



## Early_Bump

Ok Ladies well this is my last ever post on the pregnancy boards...

Firstly a huge thank you for all your support and messages they do mean alot..

Max Ashley was born on Tues 13th Oct @6.47pm weighing 1lb 14oz he then fought hard for 2 hrs and 13mins but sadly fell asleep in my arms at 9pm.

In the end i went in bcos i had a heavy bleed in the morning at around 8am... i had terrible belly ache and to be honest with the amount of blood thier was i honestly thought he was gone already...

When i got thier he was fine... but they agreed to transfere me to a level 3 hospital incase max was about to arrive. I felt he was contractions started to come and they were around every 12-15mins and weak.. but hey did get a bit stronger then stopped at lunch but i was left with a throbbing type pain...constantly... at this point my waters were draining very heavy and were pink stained.... i was getting a temp and felt thou i might have an infection....

At 3pm i left for preston hosptail a half hour ambulance ride away... felt very tender on the way and was flooding with fluid...

Got thier and they were concerned but said they would want to section me as planned not as an emergency so maybe not til the morning... however i was running a temp that was just goign up and up and up... they had bloods from blackpool as they'd done bloods in the mornign which showed a crp(infection marker) of 13 which is more or less normal anything below 10 is normal....they then took more blood and done an exam... cervix was only 1cm but the flood loss was huge during the exam... in meantime i was shivvering and my temp was now sat at 38.9...

Then at 5pm they came in to say my bloods had come back it had gone from 13 to 110.... and they had decided that it was time to get max out as he was better out than in....

So thats it i was put to sleep Max was born and as i came round at about 8pm i was told that sadly he was too sick and that they'd done all they could.... i was in shock mode crying screaming it was just heart breaking...

We then went to NICU me on my bed and Max was christened which was all got on my hand held cam i was tlaking to him telling him how loved he is.... they were pumping in 100% 02 and his sats(his oxygen) levels were never above 5-6 they should be at least 88... he was starving himselve of oxygen his lungs just couldnt be ventilated.... it was the saddest moment of my life...

We then had him out for a cuddle and he was gasping so we had them remove his tubes and he died 6 minutes later at 9pm in my arms as i was telling him how much we loved him...

I had a Classical c-section and was sterilized during it, my choice before the opp but god im regretting it now... i cant get my head round the fact that i can never have another baby... im missing max so much... i spent 3 days in hospital took over 700 pics and then on friday we brought him home with us and he spent the night here with us... yesterday i took him to the funeral home and we visited today... tomoro i will change him and wash him and place him in his coffin and then he will come home again till thursday which is the day we say our final goodbye.... we've choosen his plot which is right next to his big sister Ella...

Im living in hell and its so painful i miss him so so much my heart is aching for him... the hardest part is he was bigger than lily she was 1lb 10oz and we held her when she was 2wks old and weighed 1lb 13oz... so its just so hard to take in that max is bigger than her yet he couldnt stay....

Love to you all and best of luck in all your pregnancies...https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC11334.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC11310.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC11339.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10928.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10962.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC11023.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC11342.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC11486.jpg


----------



## v2007

Im so sorry. 

He is beautiful. 

Welcome to the world Max, have fun in the clouds with all the Angels. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

V xxxxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

oh emma, i dont know what to say, I have been thinking about you so much. I wish things could be different, I never thought for one minute Max wouldnt be able to stay. You know I am always around, text,pm,email, if you ever need me. Max is beautiful, a real little angel, you did him proud to get him so far, and to be with him when he went. Much love xxx


----------



## alibaba24

:hugs: I cant imagine how you feel :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Pink_Tinks

god i shouldnt have read this - i'm in tears.

I am so so so so so sorry for your loss. I'm sure he knew how wanted and loved he was; and silly thing to say but i hope you are okay. xxx


----------



## xpinkness87x

i cant being to know how you feel. But lots of love and support to you and your family:hugs:


----------



## mamalove

I'm so sorry :cry:
he is sooo beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

Aww Emma im lost for words, i dont think nothing anyone can say will make your pain go away! Max will always be with you... stay strong! much love to you and your family

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocaholic

You, baby Max and all your family are in my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## clairebear

i'm so sorry hunni!!!! 


thinking of you and your family x x x 


Max is beautiful x x x :cry: x


----------



## tinytoes1904

Im so sorry for your loss sweetheart, our prayers are with you at this time.

Max is really beautiful baby, a real credit to you. God Bless xxxxx


----------



## EternalRose

Your baby is beautiful, your story touched my heart so much. I did have a little cry. I only have the best wishes and love to send to you , lots and lots of love to you hun xxxx


----------



## CharlieP

Max looks beautiful...I'm so sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## Jacey

Im in tears too reading this, he is soo beautiful. Life is just so cruel. I cannot imagine how you must all feel, heartbroken must be an understatement.

My thoughts are with you all x


----------



## Floralaura

Im so sorry for your loss, he's absolutely gorgeous and you are such a strong Mummy..xx


----------



## rachyh1990

so sorry for you loss, will be thinking of you and your family at this time. i cant stop crying, he is beautiful xxx


----------



## chele

What a lovely little boy. You've been through hell and back several times it appears. I hope everything gets better for you all now.
:hugs:
Big hugs and my condolences to your family xx


----------



## mumof42be

So sorry emma.....he was just perfect...thinking of you and family x


----------



## Kota

So so sorry for your loss, Little Max is beautiful. RIP little man, look after your mummy, daddy, brothers and sisters from above. 

:hugs:


----------



## MUMOF5

He is beautiful, too beautiful for this world............Bless you little Max. xxx


----------



## BBonBoard

Oh hunny, he is so precious, what a little prince, I am so sorry that you had to go through this yet again. May God be with you and your family.


----------



## QTPie

I am so so sorry... he looks so peaceful, so restfully asleep.

There wont be a person reading this whose heart doesn't go out to you and your family. :hugs:

Best Wishes
QT


----------



## surprisemummy

your story is truly heartbreaking, i cant imagine how hard this must be for you.
my thoughts are with you and you family xxx


----------



## buttons1

Aww Emma i am so sorry, your little man is beautiful. Thinking of you and your family, rest in peace Max :hugs:


----------



## ChloesMummy

:hugs: Im so sorry hun, Max is such a beautiful little boy :hugs: x


----------



## mrsraggle

So so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## hopeforamirac

There are no words that can ease your pain :cry: so im going to send you massive :hugs: 

R.I.P precious max


----------



## mrsty

im so so sorry for your loss xx xxx


----------



## krockwell

So sorry that your beautiful boy was too beautiful for this world. I'm sure nothing anyone can say makes this any easier... you are a brave woman and You are so strong. I pray that you don't decide to leave BnB. Although I don't know you personally, I know that we are all here for you!

Please take care of yourself. 
<3

:hugs:


----------



## natasja32

Oh sweetheart.....Max is beautifull. Im so sorry for you loss. R.I.P little man. Thinking of you and your family at this very sad time.:hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Little Max is beautiful. R.I.P. little man and my thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## MiissDior

*

Emma

Your son is soooooo beautiful...he one truely stunning little angel.

my heart goes out to you so much, sat in tears reading your story..
i truely think you're amazing and ever sooooo strong.!! i wish you ever single bit of strenght for tommrow and dealing with your loss... 
Your really in my taughts and prayers.. and so if your beautiful little boy

Lots of love and hugs to you and your family xxx*


----------



## Celesse

R.I.P. Beautiful baby Max. xx


----------



## embo216

Emma Max is so beautiful. I'm so sorry :( :hugs: x


----------



## _Vicky_

So very very sorry - there are no words - sending lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VAinTX

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

So sorry emma, he is a beauty, our angels grew there wings on the 13th october, if u need anyone to vent at just send me a pm hun :hugs:


----------



## Lollypod

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful angel, keep those photos and always remember your precious baby. Sending loving thoughts and best wishes to you and your family at this difficult time xxxx


----------



## amy16323

im in tears writing this.RIP max.


----------



## amazed

I am so so sorry hun ....xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am so sorry for your loss xxx He is so beautiful xx


----------



## ttcno3

I'm so very sorry your in my thoughts x x x x


----------



## helen1234

:cry: i'm so sorry hunni, he is sooooo beautiful :cry:

thinking of you

xx


----------



## new mummy h

im so sorry for your loss :( reading that is so heartbreaking, been thinking of you and your family and max - he is absolutley adorable - god bless xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## motherlove

am so sorry dear


----------



## vixta

:hugs:i am lost for words sweetheart, i just dont know what to say. 

I think you are very brave and i wish you all the best for the future :hugs:


----------



## Jox

i am sooo sorry for yours and your familys loss. I cant even begin to understand what you are all going through.

Max is gorgeous, thank you so much for sharing your pics with us. I feel honoured to have seen his perfect face.

I hope in time things get easier for you and your family.

Max knows how much you love him!!!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm so sorry hun. xxxxx


----------



## callmepoppy

You must be the bravest woman I know... I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for all your kind words and all your advice you have given me in the past few weeks. We will miss you on here greatly.

Your little max is absolutely gorgeous and I know he will be smiling down on you from above with all the angels.

:hugs: Take care xxxxxxxx


----------



## hivechild

:hugs: Thank you for sharing with us all.


----------



## trying4#1

hi - i am so so so sorry for your loss...max is beautiful. i say "is" and not "was" because he is still equally as beautiful while he plays with all the other babies up above...
my baby was born at 22 weeks and i can imagine that alll of our babies get to know eachother up above...they are happy and watching down on us mothers that have gone through this.
having lost a baby too, i know that there is nothing that i can say that would make an etch on what you feel. i just want you to know that my thoughts are with you x


----------



## ~KACI~

Sleep well max 

Thinking of you and your family x x


----------



## bump#1

Oh godness, i'm so so sorry for your loss. Max was a beautiful baby boy and will make a beautiful angel. xx


----------



## WW1

There are just no words. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

He's beautiful :) I'm so sorry, thinking of you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tink.x

Aww babe, i am so sorry i am shedding tears for you. He is beautiful! Let him forever be your special little angel!! All my love & support whenever you need it! xoxoxox


----------



## T'elle

I'm so sorry to hear about Max...even though he is supposed to still be here with you he is one gorgeous little angel you have!!! he was blessed to have such a wonderful and brave mummy...thoughts are with u all!!! xxxxx


----------



## abbysbaby

i am so sorry chick. sending u loads of hugs. xxxx


----------



## hayley x

Having lost a son too I know there really are no words that can be said to make you feel even slightly better. But you must know that everyone are thinking of you and your family at this awful awful time. Your little Max is so beautiful and I know he will give Alex his run for his money in heaven with all of the pretty little angels. Thank you so much for sharing his pictures with us, I am so glad you have as many photos as you do :hugs: He really does look like his 4d pictures. I am here if you ever need to talk or anything. :hugs: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Im so sorry, another angel too beautiful for this world. His big sister will have some one to bully now.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you. You're in my prayers. God bless you beautiful baby Max. xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

My heart goes out you and your family, RIP max xxx


----------



## AP

Darling I am so sorry, he's so beautiful! Xxxxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Emma I am so sorry for your loss. You are so incredibly brave. 

Thank you for sharing your pictures. Max is so beautiful.

:hugs:


----------



## ShellysBelly

My heart has been breaking for you all week Emma. You've rarely been out of my thoughts. I feel honoured to see the photos of your beautiful little boy. Take care darling.


----------



## shocker

So sorry you've had to go through this, Max is so beautiful and im sure his big sister is waiting patiently to give him a great big hug and mind him :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

What a beautiful Angel I feel honored that you have shared him with us ...My heart goes out to you :hugs: xxx

It's time to say goodbye
and we don't understand why
today is the day we lay
our little man to rest
everyone knows he was the best 
he was our miracle our dream come true 
and we are here to comfort you
though today we say goodbye
just remember he never really dies 
for in our hearts his spirit lies
if he could talk I know he'd say
mommy daddy please don't cry
for I am not gone imp flying high 
imp that brand new twinkle in the sky
I know one day I'll see you again
and until then 
hold your heads up high 
and just remember imp standing by
for imp the light of the moon
and the sunlight in the sky 
so please be strong and it won't be long 
till we're together again
love your little man 

R.I.P Max


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

Emma,thinking of you at this sad time.Sending my love to all your family xxx


----------



## MrsB7

Max is beautiful,so sorry to hear what you have been through. Take Care x


----------



## eeyore83

Emma, he's absolutely perfect.

I'm so very, very sorry you've had to go through this.


----------



## cheshiretracy

so sorry emma , he is lovely, thinking of you xx


----------



## bailey98

So sorry for your loss, no words can help but sending my thoughts to you all. 
RIP Max, fly high with the other angels. xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Sleep well little angel Max :hugs:

Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## Bingles

I am so so so sorry for you loss Max a beautiful little boy and now he is a beautiful angel. My thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Emma, it must have been so difficult for you to post about your beautiful little boy, thank you for sharing your experience with us. We have all been thinking about you. Max looks so adorable and will be the perfect Angel in Heaven. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

I cant even express how much compassion i feel for you and your family at this time...what a terrible loss..your precious little angel is just too special for this world...fly high little one. 

Emma, you are an incredible woman...i pray nothing but relief for you from all your pain sweetheart. All my kindest thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## amyw044

im so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## DiddyDons

Aw hunni :cry: My heart breaks for you :cry: this world can be so so cruel. I wish Max and your precious Ella were still here with you. He is gorgeous hun, so beautiful and I am pleased you are spending as much time as you possible can with him and that you are getting so many pictures. I am so sorry again. Thinking of you all.

Lots of love and huge hugs :hugs2: x x


----------



## tootsy1987

Oh my gosh im welling up reading your story. Im so extremely sorry for what you have had to go through my sweetheart! i cant begin to imagine your pain! Little Max is absolutley gorgeous!!! an absolute stunner and he would be soo soo proud of his brave mummy! love and hugs to you and all the thoughts in the world xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyHaines

So, so sorry honey. What a beautiful little boy.

You and your family are in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## hudz26

oh Emma i am in tears and lost for words reading lil Max's story, he is beautiful hunni, i am so so so sorry for your loss and you are in our thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## sabriena

I am so so very sorry for your loss. Max is a gorgeous baby and is very loved. Again, I'm very sorry.


----------



## Kerrie-x

SO sorry hun, Hes Beautiful xxxxx RIP little Max xxxxx


----------



## KaeRit21

what a beautiful little boy...im so sorry for your loss hun, my thoughts and prayers are with you. 
life can just be too cruel sometimes.

xxxx


----------



## FitzBaby

Thank you so much for sharing your story. You have a beautiful angel in heaven. I am so deeply sorry for your loss and cannot begin to imagine the pain you are in right now. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers, as is Max. Bless you and your family.


----------



## sm1x09x

Truly heartbreaking :cry: I am so sorry for your loss. Rest well baby Max :hugs:


----------



## gypcienix

I am so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## kiwi_gal

Im so sorry for your loss...i cant imagine how you feel right now....
Thank you for sharing your story, Max was beautiful...lots of love and support to you and your family (((HUGS)))


----------



## Justme

:hugs: Thank you for shareing your story and gorgeous photos of your beautiful little prince.Rest in peace Max,sleep tight x x x x


----------



## Jemma_x

So sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm sos orry for your loss hun- have been following your story and this last one brought me to tears. I really thought he would have made it. Try and stay strong huni, thinking of you in this tough time
xoxoxox


----------



## MummyCarly

Im so sorry this happened to you hun. Max will be looking over you Im sure of it

xoxo


----------



## lilacmouse

oh hun

i dont know what to say except how sorry i am for the loss of your beautiful, angelic Max.

Your words are full of pain and pride in your beautiful son and remind me of how i felt 6 months ago when our much much loved and wanted daughter was stillborn at 32 weeks. 

Your Max knew how much you loved him, with every breath in your body he knew and he's with the angels now. Our babies are in heaven waiting for us and sadly your journey of grief for Max begins now and ends when one day you are reunited with him.

Please forgive me if I have said anything that adds to your already immeasurable pain, just want you to know you're in my thoughts.

Be kind to yourself

sam xxx


----------



## Tamaz

I am so sorry I know how you feel I have lost a daugter at 23 weeks and 3 days and all I can say is God will hold your heart through this pain.....take care.


----------



## heathera1985

I just wanted to say I am so very very sorry this had to happen. I have followed your story almost from the beginning and I never imagined things would go this way. I wish there was somerthing I could do for you. You should not have to go through this. Max is truely gorgeous, you must be so proud. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and again- I am so sorry.


----------



## Mendy

I am soooo sorry for your loss hun!!! :cry::cry::cry: I am in complete tears and I am hurting for you now, and I'm sure what I'm feeling is not even a fraction of how you must be feeling! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Max was a beautiful baby boy and I'm sure he knows how much he was loved during his short stay. He is now a little angel. Rest in peace, Max! 
:cry::cry:


----------



## mandzzzz

Thinkin of u and ur family at this sad time, I cnt imagine how ur feeling. Max is gorgeous, rip little man xx


----------



## saffy1978

So sorry to hear of your loss and thank you so much for your time to tell us your story and share your photos. R.I.P your beautiful son. xxxx


----------



## bexie1985

such a beautiful little boy, life is so unfair. Thinking of u all xxx


----------



## Ginaerhol

i'm so sorry for your loss Max is beautiful, thinking of you and your family xxx


----------



## NattieLou

I'm so so sorry for the loss of sweet little Max. May his memory be eternal. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## LoobyLou75

I am so so sorry, hun.

RIP gorgeous Max.

xxx


----------



## jackie.d

:cry: oh hunni i am so so sorry, max is beautiful. im thinking of you and your family and sending all my love. :cry:

:hug: :hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teal

I'm thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## lollylou1

thinking of u hun, Max is beautiful, and so so tiny!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## leelee

What a beautiful little boy and how lucky is to have you as his Mum.

I am so sorry for your loss

xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

O hunny i am sooo sorry, i cryed threw all of that, max is truely beautiful. Im so sorry hes not with you

xxxxx


----------



## Blah11

Sorry for your loss sweetheart. He's beautiful X


----------



## Tiger Shark

God bless you little Max and all your family
Thinking of you
xx


----------



## AimeeM

Oh Emma i am so sorry :cry: He is absolutely beautiful. I can never begin to imagine the pain you are going through. You are such a strong lady. You are blessed to have the most beautiful angel watching down on you from heaven and i am sure his big sister is looking out for him up there.
Sending all the love in the world to you and your family and tons of :hugs:

Rest peacefully max xxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

:cry: :cry:

Max is so beautiful, you have coped amazingly well throughout the whole thing, I know I would never have the amount of courage that you have had and still have to deal with things. Im so sorry you had to go through this.

Beautiful Photos and Max will make a Gorgeous Angel :hugs:

Thinking of you and you family xx xx xx


----------



## starbucks101

So sorry hun xxx


----------



## mummypeanut

My heart felt sympathies, I was so sad to read your story but so glad you had time with max. You did everything you could for him and those precious moments where he was with you will hopefully bring you comfort in the years to come.

Be kind to yourself.

xxxxx


----------



## xxx bex xxx

awwww.....he is beautiful......r.i.p little man......another angel too good for this world. my thoughts are with you and your family at this very sad time...xxxx


----------



## dani_tinks

:cry:

I'm so sorry :( he's truely beautiful. This is heartbreaking. My thoughts r with u and ur family. Sleep tight little Max.
xxx


----------



## oOKayOo

Huge hugs to you sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

Such a powerful and emotional story. I'm so sorry you've had to go through this, and even sorrier that it's not the first time it's happened to you. Your heart must be so big with all the love you feel for your beautiful children, but you are also so strong to be able to put your feelings into words. I hope that in time it will be easier to cope with your losses, but I also hope that you are able to continue talking about it. Don't let Max's story go unheard; he was a fighter and a beautiful boy.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Rest in peace sweetheart, he is so beautiful :cry:. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 1st_timer

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how terrible it must have been. Max was a very beautiful boy.

You and your family are in my thoughts.

xx


----------



## dizzynic

So sorry for your loss i am crying for you hugs to you and your family sending you strength to make it through xxxxx


----------



## Eve

So sorry for your loss... Max was beautiful! You now have another angel looking over you and your family :) One thing I learned when I lost Kaleb was to be very thankful for the child (children) you do have and to feel blessed even though your heart is aching and life doesn't seem fair. 

I couldn't imagine not being able to try for another child after we lost Kaleb, and for months I didn't know if it would be medically safe and I went through hell waiting for test results :( I am sorry for that as well... :(

Best of luck to you and your family and may Max rest in peace with his other siblings :)


----------



## BlondieNBump

aww huni i cant even begin to amagine how you feel, my thoughs will be with you i am so so sorry. Max is beauthiful sweet dreams sweet heart

xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :cry: He's beautiful xxx :hugs:


----------



## Helabela

so so so sorry, what sad sad news.


----------



## blackrose

I'm so sorry , he is so beautiful ..


----------



## aflight84

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry::cry:

you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers x x


----------



## loulou1979

Not quite sure how I'm managing to sit at my desk and keep myself together reading your story. I am so so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what you must be going through. I'll be keeping you and your family closely in my thought and prayers. xxx


----------



## LyndsayLou

Rest in peace baby Max x x 

Thinking of you and your family x x


----------



## sam's mum

I'm so sorry. He's so beautiful.

Rest in peace baby Max :hugs: x


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sorry i've jumped over from WTT but I just wanna say I'm so sorry for what you've been through, he is absolutely beautiful. Lots of hugs to you :hugs: Sleep tight angel xxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby09

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

He was very beautiful, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

So sorry, i cant even begin to imagine the pain you must be feeling.
He is beautiful
xx


----------



## florabean1981

what a beautiful little angel. I'm sorry for your loss, but what a little fighter he was despite everything. I wish you the very best for your future, whaever it might hold. :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Emma you are an amazing woman youve been through so so much, he is gorgoues thank you for sharing him with us all love to all your family xx


----------



## lyre

I'm so sorry. He's beautiful x


----------



## Vickie

so sorry for your loss :hugs: He was beautiful


----------



## Buffy71

I'd never dreamed you wouldnt get to keep Max here with you. Bye bye sweety - sleep well darling boy. So beautiful.

I wish you strength and peace Emma.

xxxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

I'm so sorry that you've had to endure so much pain and heartache. I hope and pray that time will help you to heal somehow xx


----------



## purpledahlia

thinking of you all xx


----------



## dippy dee

Aww hun he is beautiful, my thought are with you and your family. xx


----------



## sublime_ivy

oh no, i am so so so sorry. I am looking at my lo and am very upset. It makes me ashamed to have ever moaned about him. take care of yourself.


----------



## sam76

Im so so sorry, words cant describe it xxxxxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh I am so so so sorry, Max is beautiful. :cry:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

He is absolutely beautiful and im so sorry he is not here with you :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

so sorry hunny :(

sending big hugs your way.. he truly is beautiful x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am so sorry to hear this :( I dont know you but I am sending you my love xxx


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm so sorry hun, he is beautiful


----------



## kelly-pelynt

Im so sorry for your loss, hes beautiful. RIP max.xxxxx


----------



## broodylocket

im so sorry hun, hes so beautiful 


xxxx


----------



## walkerscrisps

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

He's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## charliebear

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry: Thinking of you and your family. x


----------



## lizardbreath

Im sorry for your Loss he is a very cute little guy


----------



## nightkd

He's so tiny and perfect! I'm so sorry for your loss..

x


----------



## baboo

I'm so sorry for your loss.
xxx


----------



## honey08

so so sry :cry:


----------



## snettyb

So sorry for your loss. Max is so beautiful and perfect. Your in my thoughts xx


----------



## Christine33

i am so sorry for your loss hun. thank you for sharing your heartbreaking story. you are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LaDY

Im so so sorry hun... 

So perfect :hugs2: xx


----------



## lillysmum

i'm so sorry for you loss


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mrscookie

life is so cruel, I am so sorry he couldnt stay here. Thinking of you, thankyou for sharing his pics, he is beautiful xxxxxx


----------



## CormacksGirl

Such a beautiful baby!!! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## hcg

I'm so so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## hydie

im so sorry my heart is aching for you :'( he's beautiful


----------



## glitterbug

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful little boy!! My heart goes out to you and your family. xxx


----------



## embojet

Max is absolutely beautiful, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx

RIP Max x


----------



## wantababybump

I am so very sorry for your loss :hug: :cry:


----------



## cooney

I am so sorry


----------



## nervouspains

I dont know what to say, I am sat here in tears :cry: My god, I am so, so sorry for your loss, I truely am.
Your beautiful boy & family are in my thoughts.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pimplebum

so sorry your baby is beautifull my deepest thoughts to you and your family


----------



## Embovstar

Having read that, it's just so tragic..I can't begin to understand or feel what you and your family feel right now. Max was such a beautiful boy and knew love like no other in the first few hours. 

Love Nicola xx


----------



## Samemka

I am so so so so sorry for your loss. He is absolutely gorgeous and I feel so privilidged to be able to see the beautiful pictures you have of him. So precious x x


----------



## Katiex

i am so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts

sending :hugs:


----------



## Lisalovesbean

I am so sorry, I read your thread in the losses section earlier today and your story is so heartbreaking.....thanks for sharing your beautiful pics, Max is lovely :hugs:


----------



## Cotto08

Oh hun, I am so so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you, baby max and your family. He looks perfect xxx


----------



## sw2129

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family xxxx


----------



## K477uk

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## supergem

Im so sorry Max couldnt stay, thinking of you and your family :(


----------



## princess_bump

words cannot express how sorry i am for your loss, he is beautiful :hugs: xx


----------



## Beadette

X


----------



## Pink_Witch

what a heartbreaking story! i am so, so very sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful little max xxx thank you for sharing your precious photos of your gorgeous angel with us xx


----------



## sam#3

i am so sorry for your loss. He is absolutley beautiful x


----------



## goddess25

I am so sorry, I really feel for you, its utterly tragic. Max is such a beautiful boy. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Stacey_89

I am so so so sorry for loss, as i was just looking at the pictures i had tears,so i can not imagin what you are going through.

Max is so beautiful, your all in my prays

xxxxx


----------



## EmmanBump

I really dont know what to say, im in tears :( 
I really really really hope that u can find some comfort in the fact that he will always be with you. 
Hes having fun playing with his big sister in the clouds 
Lots of love, and prayers xx


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs::kiss::cry::flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Maffie

So beautiful, big big :hugs: 

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Xinola

Very hard for me to say anything, it is so sad that words don't come easy to my mind. :cry:

I'm very sorry that Max didn't stay with you, and that you and your family are going through this loss. Thinking about you all.


----------



## suzanne108

Hi Early Bump

We were in second tri at the same time so I've followed your story...I heard your sad news as I kept popping back into 2nd to check how you were doing. I've only just seen this thread and just wanted to say how sorry I am :hugs: Max is a cutie, thanks for sharing the pictures. xxx


----------



## loz

so so very sorry, i cant begin to imagine what you are going through

rip max


----------



## aimee_1691

:hugs: hes beautiful, how heartbreaking:cry::cry:


----------



## ellismum

L:hugs: sleep tight beautiful angel x x x


----------



## mommy2baby2

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Thank you for sharing Max with us, he's beautiful and will be missed!


----------



## TattiesMum

I'm so very sorry :cry::hugs:

Max will always be with you - in your heart and in your memories :hugs: No-one that we love ever leaves us completely: Here is a poem that expresses that .... I hope it gives you a little comfort :hugs:

If I be the first of us to die,
Let grief not blacken long your sky.
Be bold yet modest in your grieving.
There is a change but not a leaving.
For just as death is part of life,
The dead live on forever in the living.
And all the gathered riches of our journey,
The moments shared, the mysteries explored,
The steady layering of intimacy stored, 
The things that made us laugh or weep or sing,
The joy of sunlit snow or first unfurling of the spring,
The wordless language of look and touch,
The knowing,
Each giving and each taking,
These are not flowers that fade,
Nor trees that fall and crumble,
Nor are they stone,
For even stone cannot the wind and rain withstand
And mighty mountain peaks in time reduce to sand.
What we were, we are.
What we had, we have.
A conjoined past imperishably present.
So when you walk the woods where once we walked together
And scan in vain the dappled bank beside you for my shadow,
Or pause where we always did upon the hill to gaze across the land,
And spotting something, reach by habit for my hand,
And finding none, feel sorrow start to steal upon you, 

Be still.

Clear your eyes.

Breathe.

Listen for my footfall in your heart.

I am not gone but merely walk within you.



~ Nicholas Evans

With much love to you and your family and floaty :kiss: for Max xxx


----------



## catfromaus

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Max is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Cat
xxx


----------



## muddles

Oh sweetheart what a beautiful baby boy. I am sitting in tears for your loss and can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Sending you massive and hugely inadequate :hugs:


----------



## FLUMPY1984

It broke my heart reading this hun...im so sorry, he will always be with you! . Rest in peace little angel xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

What a heartbreaking time you have had to go through. Your photos of Max are beautiful, he was perfect. Sleep tight little man x


----------



## bubsybear

:hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

What a beautiful little boy he is. I'm so sorry for your loss, it's so sad I have tears rolling down my face. Can't imagine how you are feeling.

:hugs:


----------



## aob1013

I'm just so sorry, i don't know what to say :( xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful3

:hugs: I can only begin to imagin what you are going through and that is painful enough. I hope you find the strength from somewhere to cope with the loss of your gorgeous little Max, my heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## lottie7

:hugs:

What a gorgeous little boy, born too early but still perfect. 
I'm so sorry that this has happened to you. Sometimes things that happen in this world make no sense at all. 
I hope you have a supportive family around you. 
Thinking of you.

xx:hugs:


----------



## PurpleHaze

I'm so sorry for what you've been through. :hugs: Wish there was something I could say. xx


----------



## andbabymakes3

What a beautiful little angel. I'm so so sorry for your loss. Life really isn't fair sometimes. Sending you all my love and prayers. x


----------



## FunnyBunny

Words seem so inadequate, he is a beautiful little boy, so sorry that this world can be so cruel. Treasure your memories xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Your little Max is beautiful. Perfect. Hopefully he is playing with my little Max too. :hugs: xx


----------



## nesSAH

So sorry for your loss!!
He was a fighter!!!
My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs:, he is beautiful hun, i watched the show on youtube and it really opened my eyes, i lost my baby boy Max at 13 weeks, i cant imagine what you have been through but you are an amzing woman and my thoughts are with you and baby max :hugs:, i can see them playing together in the clouds :angel:


----------



## jms895

I am so sorry hun :hugs: he is a beautiful baby xxx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Sorry for your loss hun he is such a gorgeous baby boy :hugs:


----------



## sahara

I am so sorry for your loss - Max is beautiful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CookieDough23

Your story absolutely breaks my heart, it had me in tears. My thoughts go out to you and your family.

Baby Max is absolutely beautiful. You should feel so proud of him.


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Sending floaty kisses to your sweet angel -x-


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Max is gorgeous 

i am so sorry for your loss 

xxx


----------



## emmylou209

sorry for ur loss hun :hugs:


----------



## lauralora

so sorry hunny xxx


----------



## ArticBaby

:cry: Max :angel:


----------



## mimiproud

:hugs::hugs:max is beautiful xx


----------



## Christine1993

He is beautiful. So sorry for your loss. xxxxxxxx


----------



## ~NEL~

So sorry hun. Keeping you in my prayers x


----------



## flower01

omg hun. i dont know what to say. May he rest in peace sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Jay_x

Your Max is so beautiful, I had to hold back my tears as I read that. I think you are so so brave & an inspiration xxxx


----------

